

Open source Arduino platform gets powerful Texas Instruments ARM-based chip - ollydbg
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/5/4805844/arduino-tre-from-texas-instruments-promises-100x-power

======
benologist
Shallow, SEO-stuffed summary of CNET and the Arduino post.

[http://blog.arduino.cc/2013/10/03/a-sneak-preview-of-
arduino...](http://blog.arduino.cc/2013/10/03/a-sneak-preview-of-arduino-tre/)

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57606189-76/heads-up-
intel...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57606189-76/heads-up-intel-ti-
chips-bring-arm-to-arduino-gadget-market/?part=rss)

